# B12 injections



## johnsonious (Sep 27, 2007)

ok so i would consider myself to be pretty educated on the breed as a whole, but i ran across something new the other day.

i met a guy down the street that owns two pitts, and from what i could tell - he also seemed fairly educated on the breed. he's in his 50's or 60's, and said that he had been raising/adopting pit bulls for over 25 years. after several minutes of discussion, he asked me if i used B12 on my dog. i know that multiple vitamins are essential for any animals nutrition, but had never heard of giving B12 injections to dogs. i know that ranchers give b12 injections to cattle and other livestock, but yeah.

he said that he would give each dog a shot subcutaneously of between 5-10 cc's of b12 weekly for many beneficial reasons

i haven't been back to the vet yet, and was just wondering if anyone else knew of/had any information on this? pros, cons ect...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I have heard of this being done quite a bit. At one time we used it with Rebel but soon quit as I didn't like it. 90% of the people I have come across that use this as common practice are matching dogs. It helps the dogs recovery time and boost energy levels but according to those who match dogs you need to quit a week prior to a match as it will make your dog run hot. We tried using it to see if it would indeed boost Rebels energy level but after a week I just didnt feel comfortable with it so we quit.

They do use it alot in cattle and livestock though. For the average person with an average dog,(pet) I dont see that it would be necessary OR beneficial.


----------



## 09lamro (Nov 24, 2011)

his fighting them or has


----------



## sangram234 (Jan 27, 2012)

*B12 Injections*

Hi
I used Pure Vegan B12 spray.There is also a cheaper version that does not advertise vegan but says so on the label called Pure Advantage B12. The ingredients are identical.
----------
B12 Injections


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone have any comments/concerns or personal info on injectable B complex?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Just the concern for abscess as higher than 7mls of anything but electrolights sq can and does cause abscess's frequently. I dont think that unless yor trying to improve the recovery time of running your dog as hard as ever that it would be beneficial.


----------

